# Retractable Leashes-Can I just say I HATE them!



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Why do people insist on using retractable leashes when in public settings, in large groups of people, and in stores? They don't think to lock it on a short setting...EVER. And then the dogs are getting tangled around displays, furniture, people's legs, other dogs leashes, knocking things over, etc...:smpullhair:

And the owner in turn gets so stressed that they can't wait to leave because the dog is too much to control. When asked why I don't carry retractable leashes, I tell them why. And it makes some people mad. Others think I'm an idiot and don't know anything.:innocent: So I'm not about to give someone unsolicited advice on how to control their dogs in my store or other public settings.

Just venting.:blush:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh no! It always amazes me how many inconsiderate people are out there. :blink: I'm sorry that they just happened to be in your store causing a stressful ruccus. :angry: They must be the reason so many stores aren't pet friendly. lol Other than the food issue.. 

I was just walking in the park the other day and walked past a lady walking her yorkie. She had it on a leash attached to the collar and I'm not sure how that little thing was able to keep going. It kept gasping for air and making these awful raspy noises. I don't know how she didn't think, "maybe I should invest in a harness." I just hope it's little trachea doesn't collapse.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I couldn't agree more. I am so tired of having dogs on retractable leashes lunge at me, wrap themselves around my legs, etc. 

I think they are fine if you want to go on a walking trail where there is a leash law, but they shouldn't be used in public.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Crystal, can you put a polite sign in the window saying something like "Please keep your dog near and dear to you ... rectractable leashes must be locked at a 4-ft length while shopping for your furry friend."

My vet has a huge sign over the reception desk "All dogs must be leashed and by your side at all times. No unlocked retractable leashes."


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I hate them, too.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

*me too!*

I can't tell you how many times I have almost tripped over these inappropriately long leashes strung across the sidewalks of NYC. They are really a public menace! Queso have a nice normal leash and she gets plenty
of freedom to roam.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I hate them, too.


Me three! They actually teach the dog bad manners. They should be used exactly the same as other long training leads. In other words, not in public and only when you are training or working you dog. Locking isn't good enough, many times the "locks" wear out.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

My dog UNfriendly county actually passed a law against them. It basically says ALL dogs must be on a 6 foot leash, unless in the dog parks.

Before somebody asks, Pinellas county Florida. Think Clearwater


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't like them either!!! My daughter uses them for her two Bostons and when you walk them it is not a good thing unless you use the lock!! She doesn't and I do~~~


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I don't like them either ... however having said that, I have one each for pups ... I don't use them often, but they came in handy when we moved and the fences weren't quite finished ... H & D could still sniff around the back yard with a little bit of freedom, and I didn't have to try & be in 2 places at once!! lol I DONT use them in public places tho, ever.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Yikes, I don't like those things either. I would like my pet close enough to me that I could rescue her if needed.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

We have one but we only use it at the beach or on trails. If there are others around he gets locked in place. Plus, we usually carry his regular 4 or 6 foot leash as well, for just in cases!

Our leash is 10feet but so many are longer (like 24 feet) and that really causes problems!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Uh-Oh. I do use retracable leashes, but I also know how to use the locking mechanism on them. I like to let Angel have the freedom to roam a little when it doesn't mess with me or anyone else. But, if we are around others, and sometime just because, I will lock her down to a short leash.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I also use my retractable the most of all of Toby's leashes, HOWEVER, I would never NOT lock it. Geez, that just seems like common sense to me. Oh wait! Most people don't have that! :innocent: 

It amazes me what people do with their dogs. I never let Toby walk on the floor of a pet store--I don't know what other people's dogs have brought in and I want Toby in my sight so that he doesn't get into something or get hurt. Furthermore, I have a little thing called RESPECT for a store's merchandise! 

Crystal, being a store owner, I am sure you have seen it all! :grouphug:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow I have them and I lock them when necessary. I haven't really encountered problems with other owner/dogs not locking them.

I also don't let my daughter who doesn't know how to lock them use them..she has to use the short leashes which I also have a multitude of just in case I need them.

There is however, an article in Bella Dog Magazine about what a menace they are.....


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Our trainer actually knows of dogs and people who have gotten injured by the retractable leashes when they wrapped around the humans arms or legs or the dogs legs and cut the person/dog. Crystal, you might want to warn the people who think you're crazy that they can cause injury as well.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Our trainer actually knows of dogs and people who have gotten injured by the retractable leashes when they wrapped around the humans arms or legs or the dogs legs and cut the person/dog. Crystal, you might want to warn the people who think you're crazy that they can cause injury as well.


They can also injure your pet... I don't use one after we had a bad incident with our first malts knee... we were walking along as usual when something caught his attention and he took off after it (still not sure what it was). I didn't drop the leash, but he raced out so fast that he hit the end of the line with a hard snap and it forced him to pivot back on one leg, wrenching his knee badly. I felt so awful about it...we took him to the vet right away and he was put on anti-inflammatories and pain killers and basically rested/not allowed to move much for several days. We were SO LUCKY nothing tore. Won't ever use one again and that was probably 20 years ago.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Well I am one of the bad ones. We have a retractable leash and we had it for years. I love it because when nobody is around I can give him the freedom to room around. But if somebody comes close to us, I will put him on a tight range. We also have it hooked up to a harness that does not bother his throat. We never had a problem with it. But we are careful and when people are around we never let the leash go all the way. We control the leash. I think if people have a problem with them it's their own fault. We use the retractable leash the same way as we would use a normal leash. 


> we were walking along as usual when something caught his attention and he took off after it (still not sure what it was). I didn't drop the leash, but he raced out so fast that he hit the end of the line with a hard snap and it forced him to pivot back on one leg, wrenching his knee badly.


This would have happen even with a normal leash. A leash is a leash, it does not matter the lenght. 


> Our trainer actually knows of dogs and people who have gotten injured by the retractable leashes when they wrapped around the humans arms or legs or the dogs legs and cut the person/dog.


That is not the fault of the leash, it's the fault of the owners not using it properly. Again this can happen with other leashes. Does not need to be a retractable one. But it is easier to blame the leash.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I tried using it once and didn't care for it. I cannot see how one would think it appropriate for inside a store.:huh:



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Why do people insist on using retractable leashes when in public settings, in large groups of people, and in stores? They don't think to lock it on a short setting...EVER. And then the dogs are getting tangled around displays, furniture, people's legs, other dogs leashes, knocking things over, etc...:smpullhair:
> 
> And the owner in turn gets so stressed that they can't wait to leave because the dog is too much to control. When asked why I don't carry retractable leashes, I tell them why. And it makes some people mad. Others think I'm an idiot and don't know anything.:innocent: So I'm not about to give someone unsolicited advice on how to control their dogs in my store or other public settings.
> 
> Just venting.:blush:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

_This would have happen even with a normal leash. A leash is a leash, it does not matter the lenght._ 

I don't think it would have...a normal length leash wouldn't have given him a running start which created the jolty stop. A normal length leash is easier to maintain control over.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

That said, for ME I will never use one again. But I realize lots of people like them and I am not trying to influence anyone...just stating what happened to me and why I think it happened. Something to be aware of.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

We have one retractable leash for London which we use all of the time for her (Preston only has a "regular" lead), and we keep it locked to a 4-6 foot length when we go on walks. If we go to a park, we run around and play with the dogs and we unlock it so she can run...but never with people or dogs around.

I've experienced other people's dogs on retractable leashes and I agree most don't keep the leashes locked in shorter positions.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

A long time ago, when I had my little chihuahua, when he was a puppy..I accidentally dropped the retractable leash while walking him..and he took off running with the leash bouncing behind him. It scared him so badly and me as well- it was awful...so that's why I don't use them with Bisou today.

PS- I don't really 'blame' the retractable leash for that...I blame myself. I was the klutz that dropped it..but I don't trust myself not to _not_ drop one again.


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

I don't use our retractable for our public outings, I prefer a simple and stylish leash. When we are out walking the trails and woods I do use the retractable. I want to give Diego the opportunity to sniff around and a little extra freedom, but I also worry about predators in the area (coyotes and hawks) and if need be I can get him to me in an emergency.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

MalteseJane said:


> Well I am one of the bad ones. We have a retractable leash and we had it for years. I love it because when nobody is around I can give him the freedom to room around. But if somebody comes close to us, I will put him on a tight range. We also have it hooked up to a harness that does not bother his throat. We never had a problem with it. But we are careful and when people are around we never let the leash go all the way. We control the leash. I think if people have a problem with them it's their own fault. We use the retractable leash the same way as we would use a normal leash.
> 
> This would have happen even with a normal leash. A leash is a leash, it does not matter the lenght.
> 
> That is not the fault of the leash, it's the fault of the owners not using it properly. Again this can happen with other leashes. Does not need to be a retractable one. But it is easier to blame the leash.


Oh you're not 'one of the bad ones', because it sounds like you have the knowledge and the reflexes to use a retractable leash correctly. I think they are fine when you are out in an open area and not tons of people around to let them have some freedom to run and investigate and smell things.

However in public settings, stores, large groups of people, owners either don't think about it, get distracted and forget to lock it, or don't have the quick reflexes to retract them and then lock it once the dog is 20 some feet away from them. So I just feel it's better not to use them in certain settings period. I know I've had some that the locking mechanism has broken. It would be a long and tedious day if I were out with a retractable leash and the locking mechanism chose to break that day and I had to 'hold' it in the locked position with my thumb.

However, a regular leash does not have the potential to injure human legs or other animals like the retractable leashes do because it's the material (line) on the retractable leashes that can actually cut skin. I know a woman who still has a scar on her leg where a retractable leash got wrapped around her leg. A regular fabric leash can not cut skin. 



maltlovereileen said:


> _This would have happen even with a normal leash. A leash is a leash, it does not matter the lenght._
> 
> I don't think it would have...a normal length leash wouldn't have given him a running start which created the jolty stop. A normal length leash is easier to maintain control over.


I agree. The more room they have to work up speed, the more severe the jolted stop would be.


----------



## cascosmom (Nov 3, 2009)

I know of a little girl who was cut very badly on the back of both her legs from a retractable leash. The little girl had stitches on both legs and may need cosmetic surgery due to the size of the scars. Believe it or not the dog owner who had the retractable leash never apologized, offered to pay any of the out of pocket expense and still uses the leash.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

This is actually something that I really MISS about only having 1 dog--I used to use the retractable w/ Ollie EVERY DAY. LOVED it. However, it was only 10' long so was very easy to rope him back in when needed.

As for careless owners w/ retractables...there's a guy in the neighborhood w/ a Westie who let his dog charge me and Ollie a few summers ago. His retractable SLICED me across my leg and I now have about a 4" scar. I was SO angry about it that I thought about taking legal recourse. It's too late now, I think. But yeah, thanks for the permanant scar I have b/c you are a thoughtless a-hole, buddy.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I have one and I hate it too! Headed to your website now!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

One word on the "line" from the retractable leashes. I have one that is very thick - almost 3mm I would say! It is made up of braided nylon cord (climbing rope style) and I like this one much more than the other style that is small and skinny. This style is also less likely to harm you without a significant amount of force pulling on it because of its thickness. 

You can purchase this type of leash which I feel is safer than the thin corded kind.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

camfan said:


> But yeah, thanks for the permanant scar I have b/c you are a thoughtless a-hole, buddy.


OMG... if I ever ran into them on a walk again, I would show him the scar his last bit of thoughtlessness left on my leg...and tell him to keep control of his dog/pull back the leash when people are around :angry:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well despite the obvious risks involved with physical damage by using a retractable leash, there are training and behavioral issues associated with the retractable leash as well. Ever notice that if you go to a training class or have a trainer come to your home, they will not let you use a retractable leash? Now I'm not saying there is not a time and place for them. When you are in a wide open space and it's clear to your fluff that this is free play time, they are great. But for actual walks, I don't think they are the best choice. I know all the trainers talk about teaching a dog to heel, or my *NOT* favorite trainer Ceasar, insists they walk behind you, and the point was really driven home to me with my foster Sophie. I walked Sophie and Jett together every day here at the store. There were tons of people around, tons of horses around, and other dogs. There was never a reaction from either dog on these walks and as part of Sophie's rehabilitation, I encouraged others to pet her. When she went to her forever home, she willingly and happily went up to strangers to be pet. But I walked both dogs on a 5ft leash. No they did not walk behind me all the time, but they were never more than 12-18" in front of me either. One of my follow up calls from Sophie's new family had me concerned at some new behavior she was showing on walks. She was growling at humans, the on site horses in their subdivision, and was down right aggressive with other dogs. When they came to visit me, I made sure we went for a walk together. And sure enough, her new dad pulled out a retractable leash instead of the matching leash I had given her with her harness. And Sophie proceeded to take her daddy for a walk. She was always 15-20 ft ahead of her daddy. Sophie decided which way they were going to go. Sophie decided when she wanted to stop and smell things. And Sophie was now leash aggressive. So I had her daddy walk Jett and I took Sophie, shortened the lead to about 4-5ft, and we started to walk. With me, she was not leash aggressive at all with horses, people or other dogs again. She walked beautifully on the leash without pulling. Now her daddy had a little more work to do because she did not walk that way with him on the shortened leash. But was not growling at people or horses with him right away while we were walking. She still wanted to pull and had issues while meeting other dogs. But her daddy could see the difference and was willing to get rid of the retractable leash and work on the issues that he inadvertently caused.

Maybe not all dogs will react this way. I think Jett is probably one of the most laid back, even tempered little guy out there. But even he can get leash aggressive with big dogs. So I'm not sure I'd say with certain temperaments, the retractable leashes are ok. Personally, for what my opinion is worth (lol...about 2 cents!), I would only use a retractable leash when in a wide open setting with no or few people around, and it's clear to the dog that this is free play time. When so many experts who may not agree on training techniques can agree on something, I think it prudent to listen.

To those who like to use the retractable leashes while hiking. I'd really caution you to shorten it when there are bushes and shrubs along the path. Coyotes can snatch a little one off the end of a retractable leash really easily. There have been several stories shared on here of that happening.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

My trainer says they aren't safe even!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

They are the cause of so many injuries to dogs and humans. 

One of the obedience instructors I went to with Cadeau used to lecture about the horrors of retractable leashes at the start of every class.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

If people don't use them correctly I agree they are dangerous. If we are around people, the leash is blocked even shorter than a normal leash. He gets the full lenght only if there is nothing around. Alex is leash aggressive, short or long leash. He does better with other dogs unleashed. But this is not going to happen in an open field with big dogs around or on walks. If the dogs don't come up to him he will ignore them most of the times. 
We went to a dog social on Saturday. Most of the dogs were small and most of them were kept on leash because the area is not fenced off and the big dogs were running around on one side of the area. Besides barking, he did good. They will re-start the dog socials in September and I plan to go to it. I think if he gets used to it, the barking will stop. There was a Maltese there too. Lol, don't think the little girl was up to standard, hard to tell too because she was a little overweight. Haha, the owner had her off leash and she went straight to a mud puddle. Here is a picture of the two :


----------



## Graciella Louisa (May 5, 2010)

people really can be very inconsiderate! the next time this happens you should tell them (as nicely as possible) that they need to keep a closer leash on their dog! i, too, hate it when people do that in my friend's store.


----------

